# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Продать и купить квартиру

## Polixenia

Девушки, имеющие опыт купли/продажи жилья, хочется вас услышать. Во-первых, конечно, хотелось бы узнать, есть ли смысл продавать и покупать квартиру самостоятельно, без посредников в лице агентов, так сказать? Если обращаться в агентство, то сколько, в среднем, стоят услуги его сотрудников? И возможен ли идеальный вариант: продать нынешнюю квартиру и сразу въехать в новую? просто неохота энное количество дней/недель/месяцев кантоваться у родителей. 

Пока вот такие вопросы. Если назреют еще, непременно задам.

----------


## kazangi

у меня опыт только покупки, продавать лучше через посредников, ты им выставляешь свою цену, а они уже накручивают свой процент и продают по своей цене, т.е. ничего специально им платить не надо, получается, что переплачивает тот, кто покупает. А вот покупать лучше самостоятельно))) по вышеуказанной причине. А договор и все документы можно оформить с помощью юриста в регистрационном центре  и сразу же там и подать и подписать. Въехать в новую реально, но заморочно.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирина, спасибочки за совет!

----------


## mamaRita

Эх, конечно все выгоднее делать как kazangi предлагает!.. Но вот у нас не получилось. Ипотеку одобрили, 4 месяца у нас было. Начали искать сначала сами, но когда поняли, что время теряем, не находя новых вариантов, обратились к риелторам. Тогда пошли варианты в гораздо большем количестве, чем мы сами мыкались, но время уже было упущено и до конца одобрения мы не успели(( Что касается моего опыта, Оксан: услуги риелторов при покупке в среднем 50 тысяч по городу, лучше если порекомендуют частных риелторов знакомые (это дешевле и более индивидуальный подход)+ если прорабатывать схему одновременной продажи-покупки, то без риелторов это оочень сложно и заморочно, обычно подобные вещи все через них делают. Но попробовать конечно можно, начать можно с подачи объявлений :Smile:  Тогда все сами найдутся - и риелторы, и те, кто напрямую.

----------


## Polixenia

Рита, спасибо огромное! Я вот не знала, что, оказывается, у ипотеки есть какой-то определенный срок...

Кстати, может, кто-то знает: в чем разница между ипотекой и ипотечный кредитом? что выгоднее? или, может, лучше просто потребительский кредит оформлять? 

Девочки, и еще: кто знает, можно ли маткапитал использовать как первоначальный взнос за квартиру? или им можно только гасить ипотеку?

----------


## kazangi

я знаю, что сейчас многие сначала ищут варианты,одновременно подают заявку в банк, а с продавцами потенциальными обговаривается сроки ожидания решения банка. И в газетах даже в объявления встречается, что допустима ипотека. Мат.капитал обычно не используют как первоначальный взнос, т.к. ПФР долго рассматривает, на что он направлен, можно давать или нельзя, порой по несколько месяцев.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, спасибо! А в принципе, если отбросить сроки, возможен вариант внесения маткапитала в качестве первоначального взноса? то есть это законно? 

Ну, и спрошу про агентства недвижимости. Вчера лазила по разным сайтам, этих агентств туча немеренная. Как сориентироваться? какое выбрать?

----------


## kazangi

про законность не знаю...

а про агентства - обращайтесь во все подряд, бывает так, что одну и ту же квартиру предлагают несколько агентств, мы когда искали, по одному адресу аж 3 раза ездили))) А бывает, они находят сами какие-то варианты и их у других агентств нет. Чем больше агентств - тем больше вероятность быстрее продать и найти подходящий вариант.
 В итоге квартиру нам нашло агентство, но купили мы ее в обход его услуг. Договорились с хозяйкой, что если она продаст напрямую, то заплатим чуть больше. Она согласилась, ей тоже не хотелось, чтобы на ней агентство наживалось)))

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, и еще раз спасибо тебе!!! А как долго вы искали квартиру?

----------


## kazangi

месяца 2 наверное, или больше, я помню, что цены каждый месяц росли и мы еле успели купить на имеющуюся сумму.

----------


## Polixenia

два месяца - это, в принципе, терпимый срок. Одни мои знакомые искали около года. Но это, наверное, смотря как искать...

Ирин, а вы оформляли ипотеку или ипотечный кредит? что выгоднее?

----------


## kazangi

Мы искали всеми силами, т.к. срок у нас был полгода всего. Большая часть стоимости у нас была по жилищному сертификату и в банке брали недостающую сумму, по-моему это был ипотечный кредит, на 5 лет брали... но точно уже не помню, поэтому не могу сказать что выгоднее.  Мы потеряли время, пока ждали решение банка и сидели не искали, не знали на какую сумму рассчитывать, а потом пришлось побегать.

----------


## Polixenia

а что за жилищный сертификат, если не секрет? я тоже такой хочу)

----------


## kazangi

ну у нас сертификат от МВД был, т.к. мы уезжали из военного городка, вроде еще какие-то бывают, это еще называется субсидия для приобретения жилья.

----------


## kazangi

молодым семьям что-то подобное дают, но как-то на очередь вставать надо и доказать, что семья нуждается

----------


## Polixenia

ага, поняла, спасибо)

----------


## kazangi

удачи вам, Оксан, очень сложное дело затеяли! я как вспомню, так вздрогну...

----------


## Polixenia

Ну, да, это не тапочки купить) Но одна моя хорошая подруга сказала мне: главное, правильный настрой! будешь настраиваться на долгие поиски и неудачи - их и получишь. Так что буду настраивать себя на хорошее *пошла медитировать*

и еще раз спасибо за советы и доброе пожелание)

----------


## kiara

Нельзя однозначно сказать, сто выгоднее - ипотека (залог) или ипотечный кредит.
На первый взгляд - ипотека выгоднее, т.к. % ниже кредитованных, условия благоприятнее и в целом - все надежнее.
Однако, есть одно жирное НО - взяв ипотеку и передав квартиру в залог, вы можете "попасть" так, что будете зависеть от стоимости самой квартиры, которая всегда растет, т.е.  растут цены на квартиру-растут и выплаты. Нужно оооочень внимательно все оценить и прочесть-проанализировать, перетряхнуть все условия и договоры до последней запятой, включая и те "внутренние Правила", которые банки прячут и как бы ненароком подпихивают уже после подписания договора, а зачастую просто в пухлом конверте, набитом рекламными предложениями. А в этих Правилах на самом деле САМЫЕ важные моменты! Скрытые комиссии, всякие схемы начисления штрафов и проч. В договоре часто лишь общие условия и есть строка, где ставиться подпись клиента, что мол ознакомлен с Правилами, спрашиваешь, а что за "правила" - говорят уклончиво - это именно то, что мы с вами сейчас и обсуждаем).
 Поэтому, если есть некое слово "Правило" с большой буквы - требуйте до подписания договора документ именно с этим названием - обычно толстенная книжечка с очень мелкими буквами. Пока это не получите и не прочтете - не подписывайте ничего и никогда!!!
А взяв кредит, вы переплатите энную сумму, однако - все по той же причине - росту цен, вы в итоге можете сэкономить)))) Вы просто должны банку деньги и все, сумма долга фиксирована и может расти из-за цен на недвижимость. Ну скажем, взяв 1млн. вы переплатите сверху 400.000-500.000 (пишу гипотетический расчет), а за это время стоимость квартиры станет в разы ВЫШЕ. В итоге вы покупаете эту квартиру дешевле, чем она обошлась бы вам за 25 лет ипотеки).
Однако, просто потребительский кредит брать - это ужОс!!!! 
И искать самим, это конечно, дешевле, но и в некоторой степени опасно( С экономической точки зрения опасно... Даже передав залог продавцу, отнюдь нет гарантий, что он эту квартиру не продаст еще кому-то или  вообще передумает. Хорошо, если вернет залог, но вам-то не легче, вам квартира нужна, а не залог.
С агентствами проще, частных реэлторов я бы тоже избегала.
Агентства обычно носятся как ужаленные, чтоб вам найти все, что только хочешь - ваше дело лишь приезжать на смотрины. Это удобнее. И док-ты агентство приготовит, да и с гос.службами у каждого "свои дружбы" - помогут все быстренько сделать.
Выбирать лучше по рекомендациям нескольких лиц, может отзывы почитать в инете, ну и срок работы - солидные надежные явно не год-два работают. Ну или самим понять - "ваши люди" или нет.
Мы со многими в прошлом году встречались, когда искали помещения для себя - многие просто отталкивали, суетливые, говорят сбивчиво, что-то где-то перезванивают по сто раз - напрягает((( Правда, в итоге мы сами все для себя нашли)))) Но нам попроще было.
Удачи!!!!

----------


## Polixenia

Оксан, спасибо большое за ценную информацию!!! То есть, если я правильно поняла, если оформлять ипотеку - то выплаты за квартиру НЕфиксированные, так? И они будут расти вместе со стоимостью квартиры? а если ипотечный кредит, то выплаты как бы больше, но они фиксированные, да? 

а почему просто потребительский кредит - это ужас-ужас?

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, а вот еще такой вопрос. Помните, в советские времена были довольно популярны обмены маленьких квартир на бОльшие с доплатой. Кто-нибудь в курсе, такие обмены сейчас еще практикуются? И насколько такой вариант хуже/лучше, чем просто покупка квартиры?

----------


## kiara

Верно. Но не всегда. Просто есть банки, которые не фиксируют стоимость недвижимости, обычно они заманивают более низким %, всех сразу это подкупает и клиенты как-то не особо учитывают момент привязки стоимости. Но и банков, которые фиксируют стоимость тоже достаточно - тут просто нужно знать об этой возможности и хорошенько все изучить.
А почему просто потребительский ужас - так из-за размера выплат, вернее переплат. Да и плюс - по таким кредитам *мат.капитал НИКАК не применить!* А это, я так, поняла, существенно для вас.
Нет, конечно, если брать скажем до 1 млн и сроком на 3 года, то и ничего может получиться, но это выплаты  по 40.тр и выше в месяц (мы так добивали когда-то свою квартиру).  Взять просто и быстро, но не дешево.
А если брать надолго, то слишком много переплачиваешь, слишком!

----------


## Polixenia

Оксан, еще раз спасибо большое!

----------


## котенок

немного про материнский капитал. Его можно использовать как первоначальный взнос, или часть от суммы, но не раньше, чем ребенку исполнится 3 года. Такую информацию находила в интернете.

----------


## Веснушка

Оксан, обмен с доплатой практикуется. А вообще если что, у меня муж директор агенства недвижимость. Так что если что, в личку))))))) Сейчас самостоятельных сделок именно по квартирам почти нет, в основном все через агенства. К тому же у меня муж еще в банке на ипотеке работал, так что может из практики чего подскажет.

----------


## kazangi

> немного про материнский капитал. Его можно использовать как первоначальный взнос, или часть от суммы, но не раньше, чем ребенку исполнится 3 года. Такую информацию находила в интернете.


Сейчас же вроде отменили это правило для улучшения жилищных условий... на образование и пенсию да, нужно ждать, а на жилье можно не ждать 3-х лет. И еще слышала такое, что 3 года может исполниться старшему, а не обязательно младшему ребенку. И что приобретаемое жилье должно быть обязательно зарегистрировано на детей, даже если изначально покупатель - один человек, то при этом в пфр подписывается обязательство в дальнейшем переоформить собственность на детей.

----------


## котенок

погасить кредит на улучшение улучшение жилищных условий можно сразу после получения сертификата на материнский капитал, а вот купить жилье на него только после истечении 3 лет с момента рождения ребёнка. (ну или после усыновления)

----------


## mamaRita

Эх, Оля, Оля... И почему мы с тобой никогда не говорили о том, кем работает твой муж???... Ну да ладно, пока проехали эту тему насчет меня...

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, по поводу мат. капитала проговорю, что знаю я, так как это при поиске был для нас пренципиальный момент: его можно использовать как первоначальный взнос только когда исполнится 3 года ребенку, после рождения которого вы сертификат получили. Но вы можете когда угодно пустить его на погашение уже взятого ипотечного кредита. Это абсолютно точно, нам разъясняли в сбербанке. Дети должны оформляться собственниками вместе с родителями, "переоформлять на детей" в смысле только на детей потом ничего не нужно. Капитал можно использовать частично. Обмен с доплатой насколько я понимаю продолжает существовать, потому как подобных объявлений встречалось немало.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксана, polixenia, год прошел с поднятия темы. Расскажи, пожалуйста, как вопрос с куплей-продажей решился. Очень интересно и актуально!

----------


## Лёля

А мы сами очень удачный вариант нашли. Развесили объявления в нужном районе и в тот же день нам позвонила хозяйка квартиры. Купили дешевле рыночной цены, дому всего лет 6-7, ремонт не евро, но приличный. И на агентстве тысяч 50-70 сэкономили. Правда нам очень повезло т.к. с военной иппотекой связываться продавцы не очень то хотят. А без агента вполне обошлись т.к. банк эту квартиру проверил от и до, а потом еще и Росвоенипотека. Агент за оформление 12 тыс хотел, а на деле оказалось что он и не нужен совсем был.

----------


## Polixenia

*Лёля*, мы в итоге тоже сами купили без риэлтора)) Вариант с расклейкой объявлений тоже пробовали. Но из собственников позвонила только одна тетенька, которая предложила нам довольно убитую, хоть и большую треху купить за... шесть с половиной миллионов! Для сравнения: квартиру аналогичной площади в новом доме на Тульской можно купить за четыре с половиной миллиона)) И эти квартиры плохо покупают, ибо дорого.

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, если отвечать на твой вопрос коротко, то вопрос, слава Богу, решился, хотя было очень много сложностей. Пару раз риэлторы нас чуть не кинули на бабки, но мы вовремя это поняли и отказались от сделки. Плюс мы же не только покупали, но и продавали старую квартиру, поэтому нам важно было, чтобы одновременно нашелся покупатель на нашу квартиру и чтобы при этом у нас был вариант для себя. У нас сделки по продаже и покупке должны были обязательно проходить одновременно, т.к. Лиза в старой квартире была не просто зарегистрирована, а на нее была оформлена часть собственности. И по закону, мы обязаны были прям сразу наделить ее новой долей. В общем, звезды сложились для нас в нужную комбинацию только с третьего раза. 

А вообще, я за эти полгода стала спецом в области недвижимости)) Я теперь много чего знаю про ипотеку, про то, как купить и продать квартиру, минуя агентства недвижимости, где лучше искать варианты и сколько примерно денег стоит та или иная жилплощадь. Я даже немного поработала в журнале о недвижимости, вот так сошлись звезды) Так что если у кого-то есть вопросы, связанные с куплей-продажи жилья, возможно, смогу ответить. Год назад для меня это все был темный лес, не знала, с какой стороны подступиться к этому вопросу. В общем, черт оказался не так страшен, как его малюют)

----------

